# “So Say the Stars” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 28, 2020)

Despite my engagement in unintentional sabotage, for which again I beg forgiveness, our last challenge of 2020 is a huge success in regards to participation in both number of entrants and voting stats. I believe thanks for that are due to Greyson for his very thoughtful prompt, especially given the time of the year, as well as the fact that even the shitshow that is 2020 cannot hold down the indomitable spirit our wonderful members. Writing well while stressed, and who isn’t these days, is no easy feat, yet you all did so, and did it with finesse. Way to go out with a bang, give the finger to a rotten year, and open hearts and minds to the prospect of the hope that 2021 affords us all. As I always say, you guys rock. Our collective respect and love for the poets who call WF home continues to flourish and ever will. Thank you, all!

The stars have had their say, and now it’s time for the masses to have theirs. Please break out the champagne and the confetti and join us in congratulating our deserving winner, *peter**grimes* for his excellent entry, *nocturne*.

Peter will receive this month’s Laureate, a free one month FoWF subscription, and has the honor of selecting our first prompt of the new year. No pressure, dear, ooh how I prevaricate, lol.


Oh boy, way to go kiddo! Kudos, you got my vote. I applaud your awesomeness while simultaneously bowing to your brilliance. When you first arrived here, I told you you were going to move mountains thanks to your natural talent, and you have not disappointed. You’ve dedicated yourself to truly learning the craft, and your determination has been monumentally rewarded with prowess. You will continue to ascend, and I, for one, am honored to witness your unwavering growth. Keep writing what you know, Peter, it does you justice beyond measure. I am so proud of you!


Friendly reminder that next month’s challenge is anonymous. Translation: I’ve got three days to get my head back together ere I’m eternally labeled a saboteur, lol. New Year, much cheer, no fear or tears to all!


----------



## Terra (Dec 28, 2020)

Congrats PG!! Clapping hands to everyone’s poetry, and bowing at the beauty and depth of your words.

May you all have a sweet and prosperous new year!


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 28, 2020)

Well won, PG - an excellent poem.


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 28, 2020)

Peter peter peter, you beat the devil at his own game---an outstanding poem from an outstanding poet-congrats on this well deserved win...

warmest
the horned one


----------



## candid petunia (Dec 29, 2020)

Congratulations, Peter. A well-deserved win.


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 29, 2020)

Yay, you did it! Well done, PG. Have a drink on me :champagne:

In a crowded field of good poems, your entry shone above all others. A gleaming award is yours and I think it won't be the last.


----------



## Greyson (Dec 29, 2020)

congratulation! really loved what you did with the prompt, a deserved win indeed


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 29, 2020)

Good going, Peter.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey Peter, congrats.  This was a tough field.


----------



## apple (Dec 29, 2020)

Congratulations Peter, great poem. Loved it!


----------



## petergrimes (Dec 30, 2020)

Cheers guys - thanks for all the messages. Much appreciated. It was a really nice surprise. I first entered the thing only a couple of weeks after starting writing poetry, so its really cool to win it at the end of what has been a (writing wise) wholly unexpected and bizarre year of good things. Father Christmas has come twice. In the past there have been times when I thought I stood an outside chance of winning, this wasn't one of them. The quality of all the poems was remarkable. Everyone really came up trumps. I'd just like to thank all the people who have helped me with my poetry since I started in April. Be it just being friendly and welcoming, helpful, giving good advice, crit, encouragement, reading my stuff, I'm not going to name everyone for I'd be here all day. The forum is a really great place so there have been dozens and dozens, some who probably don't even realise it. I might write a few personal thanks to people who I know well a bit later, but thanks everybody for your kind words, much appreciated. Happy belated Christmas, hope you all have a peaceful and happy New Year. Cheers PG.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 30, 2020)

Well done, peter!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 30, 2020)

Congratulations Peter!!!


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Jan 9, 2021)

Congratulations :love_heart:


----------

